# burton boots w/ k2 bindings?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

thats BS, binding go with all boots unless its burton making the bindings an boots cause there asshole markething is screuwing everybody


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the K2 Formula bindings with Forum Recon boots. Never had any problem with them.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

technically most boots and bindings are designed together so if you want "perfect" then it would be staying in-company..does that matter to 99% of snowboarders including me, no. i would only buy boots from shoemakers though, maybe its a personal thing. celsius ftmfw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I got K2 Indy bindings and just got a pair of Burton Motos that work well.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I ride Vans Cirro with K2 Formula and I love the combination... I agree with jmac about shoe companies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

thats good to hear, i think im gunna stick w/ the formulas.


----------

